# Oxalic acid



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Univar sells it in Canada. I did have to fill out some paperwork in the waiting room beforehand telling them I was a beekeeper, since they usually only deal with industrial clients and I didn't need a pallet worth. They had 50lb bags that were $120 CDN.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I get mine on ebay. 55lbs.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Pleasant valley:

I must be Univar's favorite beekeeper. Got mine for $100/bag delivered. Got 4 bags, 2 for me, 2 for a buddy. Either way still a very inexpensive treatment. Sent a guy out today. He started kinda late and there was some rain. He did 600 today. He said he could easily do 800 in a full day maybe more in a bigger yard.

Jean-Marc

Jean-Marc


----------

